
Ask HN: Where can I find an editor for my Medium article? - mrharrison
Looking for an editor that oozes concise and pithy.  Where do I find such a person or service?
======
jmnicolas
I was going to recommend Open Live Writer but apparently it's not that kind of
editor you're looking for ;-)

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingOpenLiveWriterAnOpen...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingOpenLiveWriterAnOpenSourceForkOfWindowsLiveWriter.aspx)

------
redxblood
I´m an editor at various magazines, not sure if you are looking for a service
in particular or just an individual who can check your work for you alone?

~~~
mrharrison
I'll go ahead and email you. Thanks!

